# problemi ad avviare l'interfaccia grafica

## Hal-10000

Ciao a tutti:

all'avvio del mio Gentoo ho il seguente problema:

-premo il tasto di accensione del portatile;

-il bios parte regolarmente;

-si avvia grub (installato in Archlinux su altra partizione in dual boot con Gentoo)e scelgo il kernel;

-sullo schermo vengono visualizzati i primissimi POST (molto veloci) della durata di 1-2 sec. circa;

-dopo, tutti gli altri POST NON vengono visualizzati e lo schermo rimane completamente nero, fino a che, caricato tutto il sistema, partito anche l'adattatore wireless usb di cui inizia a lampeggiare il led verde, viene visualizzato al centro dello schermo solo il puntatore del mouse, mentre tutto il resto e' completamente nero.

-quindi, per far partire l'interfaccia grafica devo andare in tty6 e poi ritornare in tty7 premendo prima Ctrl+Alt+F6 e poi  Ctrl+Alt+F7.

Preciso che faccio partire all'avvio slim e che uso come WM i3 oppure openbox. Aggiorno sempre regolarmente Gentoo, ogni settimana. Il portatile Sony Vaio VGN-N21E e' un dual core intel 1,73 Ghz 1 g Ram di qualche annetto fa. VGA Intel GMA 950. I driver video sono gli intel xf86.

Questo malfunzionamento nell'avvio di X si verifica 9 volte su 10, nel senso che accade che talvolta i POST iniziali vengano perfettamente visualizzati e l'interfaccia di i3 parta senza dover ritornare in tty come detto sopra.

La cosa ancora piu' strana e' che se in /etc/conf.d/xdm, al posto di slim, inserisco xdm, nel caso volessi far partire X senza slim come login manager, ma semplicemente loggandomi e dando poi startx, lo schermo rimane completamente nero, senza neppure visualizzare il puntatore del mouse.

In tale ipotesi avevo provato comunque a digitare le mie credenziali di accesso per il login, dando poi startx, nella speranza che, i comandi pur non visualizzati, fossero stati comunque inseriti, ma senza esito, perche' l'interfaccia grafica non si avvia, ne' posso andare in tty* e quindi sono costretto a spegnere fisicamente il pc, dal tasto di accensione.

La cosa si verifica ormai da diverso tempo, ma non sono mai riuscito a risolverla da solo. Vi sarei grado quindi per un piccolo aiuto.

Posto di seguito qualche dato:

```
$ uname -a

Linux miogentoo 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Thu Jun 12 14:08:30 CEST 2014 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```
 lspci | grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

```

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Device"

        Identifier           "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML"

        Driver "intel"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "mouse0"

    Driver   "synayptics"

    Option   "CorePointer"

    Option   "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

    Option   "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

    Option   "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option   "SHMConfig"      "true"

    Option   "VertEdgeScroll"   "1"

    Option   "VertScrollDelta"   "45"

    Option   "HorizEdgeScroll"   "1"

    Option   "HorizScrollDelta"   "45"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option  "Composite"  "Enable"

EndSection

  Section "Screen"

    Identifier          "Screen0"

    Device              "Card0"

      Monitor             "Monitor0"

      DefaultDepth       24

      SubSection "Display"

        Modes           "1280x800"

        Virtual          4096 4096 

      EndSubSection

  EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/NhS5UegT

(da notare alla fine [    32.803] setversion 1.4 failed: Permission denied

Grazie

----------

## xdarma

 *Hal-10000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questo malfunzionamento nell'avvio di X si verifica 9 volte su 10, nel senso che accade che talvolta i POST iniziali vengano perfettamente visualizzati e l'interfaccia di i3 parta senza dover ritornare in tty come detto sopra.
> 
> 

 

Visto che si manifesta al boot e "random", potrebbe essere un problema di ordine dei servizi al boot?

Xorg apparentemente funziona, quindi lo escluderei dalla verifica.

Il driver della scheda grafica è compilato come modulo o è built-in nel kernel?

Il servizio xdm in che runlevel è inserito? Boot o default?

----------

## Hal-10000

Ciao e grazie per la disponibilita'.

la scheda video Intel e' caricata nel kernel

Questo e' quanto ho in Device Drivers --> Graphic support:

```
  --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                                              │ │  

  │ │                      < >   ALI chipset support                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                      < >   ATI chipset support                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                      < >   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support                                            │ │  

  │ │                      < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support                                              │ │  

  │ │                      <*>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support                                     │ │  

  │ │                      < >   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support                                                 │ │  

  │ │                      < >   SiS chipset support                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                      < >   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support                                                     │ │  

  │ │                      < >   VIA chipset support                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                      < >   Transmeta Efficeon support                                                            │ │  

  │ │
```

e 

```

│                      <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->                                                        │ │  

  │ │                      -*- VGA Arbitration                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                      (2)   Maximum number of GPUs                                                                │ │  

  │ │                      [ ] Laptop Hybrid Graphics - GPU switching support                                          │ │  

  │ │                      <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->                   │ │  

  │ │                          I2C encoder or helper chips  --->                                                       │ │  

  │ │                      < > 3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                      < > ATI Rage 128                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                      < > ATI Radeon                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                      < > Nouveau (nVidia) cards                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                      < > Intel I810                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                     [b] <*> Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics [/b]                                                      │ │  

  │ │                      [*]   Enable modesetting on intel by default                                                │ │  

  │ │                      [ ]   Enable preliminary support for prerelease Intel hardware by default                   │ │  

  │ │                      < > Matrox g200/g400                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                      < > SiS video cards                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                      < > Via unichrome video cards                                                               │ │  

  │ │                      < > Savage video cards                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                      < > DRM driver for VMware Virtual GPU                                                       │ │  

  │ │                      < > Intel GMA5/600 KMS Framebuffer                                                          │ │  

  │ │                      < > DisplayLink                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                      < > AST server chips                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                      < > Kernel modesetting driver for MGA G200 server engines                                   │ │  

  │ │                      < > Cirrus driver for QEMU emulated device 
```

[/code]

qui invece i servizi al boot: http://pastebin.com/hGs6Gk0r dove xdm si trova a default

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

io nel log di xorg vedo :

```
(II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    32.381] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[    32.628] (II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch
```

che tenta di avviarlo per poi sospenderlo 

AIGLX è driver proprietario per le schede ATI

come è impostato VIDEO_CARDS nel tuo make.conf ? perchè se c'è AIGLX ci deve essere qualche "radeonhd" o "fglrx" da qualche parte

potresti provare a far partire xorg con una configurazione automatica via dbus semplicemente rinominando xorg.conf e lasciare che dbus riconosca il tutto da solo.

(nell'eventualità che non parta basta rinominare l'xorg.conf originale)

----------

## Hal-10000

Grazie, ora ci provo e faccio sapere

Ho provato a rinominare xorg.conf in xorg.conf.old, ma al riavvio stesso problema.

Piuttosto ho notato che in /etc/portage/  ho il file "make.conf.catalyst" !!!

```
 # cd /etc/portage/

miogentoo portage # ls

bin        make.conf.catalyst  package.accept_keywords  package.mask    package.use  repos.conf

make.conf  make.profile        package.license          package.unmask  postsync.d   savedconfig

```

avente questo contenuto> 

```
cat make.conf.catalyst 

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist"

```

mi sembra strano

mentre make.conf e':

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="git subversion -minimal -qt4 lock session startup-notification thunar networkmanager 

 mmx sse2 fat ffmpeg gstreamer alsa midi consolekit bindist jpeg jpg udev X xorg dbus dvd crd wifi usb -kde -gnome"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

LINGUAS="it"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

# Set PORTDIR for backward compatibility with various tools:

#   gentoo-bashcomp - bug #478444

#   euse - bug #474574

#   euses and ufed - bug #478318

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home/giulio/overlay"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY}"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

```

----------

## sabayonino

il make.conf sembra ok

make.conf.catalyst  sarà stato incluso nella costruzione dello stage da parte di catalyst (da non confondere con i drivers catalyst di AMD   :Very Happy:  )

```
dev-util/catalyst

     Available versions:  2.0.16 2.0.17 **2.0.9999 **2.9999 **9999 {ccache doc KERNEL="linux" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_6 python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_6 python2_7"}

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/catalyst/

     Description:         Release metatool used for creating releases based on Gentoo Linux

```

quindi sembra ok

[edit] potresti ricontrollare passo passo 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LightDM

magari è cambiato qualcosa strada facendo

----------

## Hal-10000

Ho seguito ed ho ricontrollato punto per punto quanto indicato dal Wiki. 

Ho solo modficato in /etc/portage/make.conf

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

```

in

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915"

```

perche' la mia VGA e' intel 945GM giusto 

```
 

lspci | grep -i VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

```

e quindi secondo il wiki https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel apparterrebbe al GEN3 sicche' bisogna aggiungere i915  a VIDEO_CARDS=intel.

Dopo ho aggiornato il sistema per la nuova use, ma, purtroppo, non ho risolto niente.

Se puo' servire, faccio presente che il prolema si presento' la prima volta quando installai un kernel vanilla e da allora e' sempe rimasto.

----------

## xdarma

 *Hal-10000 wrote:*   

> qui invece i servizi al boot: http://pastebin.com/hGs6Gk0r dove xdm si trova a default

 

dbus viene lanciato espressamente dal runlevel di default. Può essere quello il problema?

----------

## Hal-10000

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *Hal-10000 wrote:*   qui invece i servizi al boot: http://pastebin.com/hGs6Gk0r dove xdm si trova a default 
> 
> dbus viene lanciato espressamente dal runlevel di default. Può essere quello il problema?

 

ma non deve essere così?  (http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/D-Bus)

comunque ho provato a toglierlo da default e a metterlo al boot, ma niente.

----------

## pierino_89

Ciao, mi pare che state un po' facendo casino:

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> ciao
> 
> io nel log di xorg vedo :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Questo è il normale comportamento del server X quando si passa ad una tty: sospende AIGLX e lo riprende non appena torni all'interfaccia grafica. Non è un errore   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> AIGLX è driver proprietario per le schede ATI
> 
> 

 

Ma proprio no   :Razz:  . L'unica relazione che ha AIGLX con ATI è che per anni non hanno rilasciato driver proprietari con supporto ad AIGLX, con il risultato di non poter usare qualsiasi wm con effetti particolari (trasparenze, cubo desktop, ecc.)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIGLX

Per quanto riguarda i messaggi dopo il post, verifica di avere nel kernel il supporto al VESA framebuffer (FB_VESA). Io alla fine l'ho messo builtin perché a volte non mi caricava il modulo e mi ero stufato di rimanere senza tty usabili.

Infine, controlla anche l'output di "dmesg", perché se il problema è a monte di X non troverai nulla nel suo log.

----------

## Hal-10000

Ciao e grazie per l'aiuto.

Per il kernel ho aggiunto proprio ieri il supporto a VESA ed al fb, a seguito di un'occhiata sul forum internazionale (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6520860.html e https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-955454-start-0.html ).

```
CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

```

```
$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep FB_VESA

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

```

posto invece dmesg tra un attimo

eccolo qui http://pastebin.com/pin7Sjeq

Volevo solo precisare che il problema descritto nel post iniziale si verifica con inserito l'autologin di Slim. (/etc/slim.conf) Se invece ho l'autologin disinserito, all'avvio, quando dovrebbe comparire la maschera di slim per inserire la passwd, lo schermo si presenta completamente nero, senza neppure il puntatore del mopuse. Per cui devo dave invio (per confermare lo username) e poi digitare -alla cieca- la password e solo dopo appare il puntatore del mouse su schermo nero. A tal punto do' Ctrl+F6 e Ctrl +F7 per far apparire finalmente l'interfaccia grafica.

----------

## sabayonino

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma proprio no   . L'unica relazione che ha AIGLX con ATI è che per anni non hanno rilasciato driver proprietari con supporto ad AIGLX, con il risultato di non poter usare qualsiasi wm con effetti particolari (trasparenze, cubo desktop, ecc.)
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIGLX

 

chiedo fustigazione in pubblica piazza .... mi sono confuso con fglrx   :Mr. Green: 

ma slim è compilato con consolekit ?

se fosse un problema di slim , provare un lightdm e vedere se ci sono stessi problemi ? giusto anche per limitare il raggio d'azione

----------

## Hal-10000

sì slim è compilato con consolekit 

```
[ebuild   R    ] x11-misc/slim-1.3.6-r3  USE="branding consolekit pam" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

ed ha sempre funzionato bene in precedenza.

Posso provare ad installare lightdm, ma non credo che sia un problema di login manager. Dico questo perchè ho provato a togliere slim dall'avvio. Per fare ciò ho editato /etc/conf.d/xdm, sostituendo slim con xdm in questo modo: 

```

DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"
```

 poi 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

 ed ho riavviato.

Al riavvio, schermo completamente nero, ma la cosa è random. Ho riavviato più volte e quando -per fortuna- ha visualizzato i POST ho potuto loggarmi da console.

Prima del login, però, è apparso quanto appresso (ho dovuto annotare su carta per cui ci possono essere errori di trascrizione):

```
This is miogentoo.localdomain (Linux i686 3.12.13-gentoo)

miogentoo login:

ModemManager [1879]:<warn> couldn't find support for device at '/sys/devices/pci:0000:00:1c.2/0000:06:00.0' not supperted by any plugin

ModemManager [1879]:<warn> couldn't find support for device at '/sys/devices/pci:0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-3' not supperted by any plugin

```

Per far sparire questa stringa dò invio e finalmente mi loggo. Ma startx fallisce e ritorna alla console testuale!

Se invece ho la sfortuna di avere lo schermo nero al riavvio, devo digitare tutto al "buio". Ma comunque, in entrambi i casi, niente interfaccia grafica disabilitando slim.

----------

## pierino_89

Tanto per fare la prova del nove, disabilita il servizio xdm e avvialo tu a mano. Almeno hai tempo di leggere eventuali messaggi di errore all'avvio, ed escludiamo eventuali problemi di dipendenze fra servizi.

[edit]

gli errori che vedi a schermo riguardano ModemManager, che è un programma (solitamente avviato da NetworkManager) per gestire i modem 3g, quindi sono scorrelati con lo schermo   :Wink: 

----------

## Hal-10000

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Tanto per fare la prova del nove, disabilita il servizio xdm e avvialo tu a mano. Almeno hai tempo di leggere eventuali messaggi di errore all'avvio, ed escludiamo eventuali problemi di dipendenze fra servizi.

 

si, ma se disabilito xdm, non parte neppure slim, e quindi sono a schermo totalmente nero. E' un po' difficile in queste condizioni avviare manualmente xdm e, sopratutto, leggere l'eventuale output d'errore.

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> [edit]
> 
> gli errori che vedi a schermo riguardano ModemManager, che è un programma (solitamente avviato da NetworkManager) per gestire i modem 3g, quindi sono scorrelati con lo schermo  

  Si', ho nm installato.

----------

## pierino_89

 *Hal-10000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si, ma se disabilito xdm, non parte neppure slim, e quindi sono a schermo totalmente nero. E' un po' difficile in queste condizioni avviare manualmente xdm e, sopratutto, leggere l'eventuale output d'errore.
> 
> 

 

Ecco, questo non va per niente bene. Hai ricompilato il kernel col vesa framebuffer builtin?

----------

## Hal-10000

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

>  *Hal-10000 wrote:*   
> 
> si, ma se disabilito xdm, non parte neppure slim, e quindi sono a schermo totalmente nero. E' un po' difficile in queste condizioni avviare manualmente xdm e, sopratutto, leggere l'eventuale output d'errore.
> 
>  
> ...

 

sì, sì, l'ho scritto sopra

----------

## Hal-10000

 *Hal-10000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si, ma se disabilito xdm, non parte neppure slim, e quindi sono a schermo totalmente nero. E' un po' difficile in queste condizioni avviare manualmente xdm e, sopratutto, leggere l'eventuale output d'errore.
> 
> 

 

ho fatto partire ssh e da remoto ho lanciato xdm. tutto ok 

```
# /etc/init.d/xdm start

 * Setting up slim ...                                                    [ ok ]
```

poi sono andato a controllare sul pc server (dove ho gentoo) e lì ancora a schermo nero ho dato invio per confermare la passwd di slim poi ho inserito la psswd, sempre al buio, e si è avviata l'interfaccia grafica.

----------

## pierino_89

Allora non ti seguo. Quando rimane a schermo nero puoi switchare su altre tty e queste sono visibili? Oppure le tty diventano visibili solo dopo che hai avviato l'interfaccia grafica?

----------

## Hal-10000

no, quando sono a schermo nero non posso andare su altre tty, o comunque non sono visibili, perche' anche dando Ctrl+Alt+F* non so se ho cambiato consolle perche' sono sempre a schermo nero. Mentre le tty diventao visibili solo quando e' avviata l'interfaccia grafica.

----------

## sabayonino

adesso che leggo bene questa tua disavventura , anche io avevo questo problema sul serverino

in pratica , dopo il boot tutto nero (solo che lì non avevo alcun DE, lo controllavo da remoto via ssh, per cui non ci feci caso più di tanto ) e manco lo switch sulle tty era disponibile.

per cui escludi login manager.

ora siccome è passato del tempo , non ricordo se ho risolto reinstallando un backup o avevo cambiato kernel per altri motivi   :Confused: 

e ad ogni cambio kernel mi porto avanti lo stesso .config da più di un anno (attualmente il 3.12.21 , all'epoca forse era il 3.10)

----------

## Hal-10000

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> adesso che leggo bene questa tua disavventura , anche io avevo questo problema sul serverino
> 
> in pratica , dopo il boot tutto nero (solo che lì non avevo alcun DE, lo controllavo da remoto via ssh, per cui non ci feci caso più di tanto ) e manco lo switch sulle tty era disponibile.
> 
> per cui escludi login manager.
> ...

 

si, infatti, non dovrebbe dipendere dal login manager.

Il problema, come dicevo prima, si e' presentato per la prima volta in assoluto, quando, per fare pratica, installai un kernel vanilla scaricandolo direttamente da www.kernel.org. Mi pare che si trattava del 12.6, ma non ricordo bene. Allora pensai che dipendesse dal kernel non gentoo e quindi non ci feci caso. Ma poi, quando ritornai ai kernel-gentoo, mi resi conto che il difetto persisteva. E questo nonostante che anch'io, come te, mi porto dietro un vecchio file .config, piu' che altro per far funzionare l'adattatore wifi usb, visto che la scheda interna e' andata, ma poi anche per comodita' e risparmio di tempo necessario per la configurazione.

----------

## sabayonino

beati backup allora   :Razz: 

potresti controllare se TTY sono stati inclusi nel kernel

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz | grep TTY
```

dovrebbe essere sotto la voce "Device-Drivers"-->"Character Device"

Tipo :

```
#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_TTY=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

# CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_SINK is not set

[...]

```

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_TTY:                                                                                                                                    │  
> 
>   │                                                                                                                                                │  
> 
>   │ Allows you to remove TTY support which can save space, and                                                                                     │  
> ...

 

----------

## Hal-10000

```
 # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep TTY

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

```

```

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_TTY=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

# CONFIG_ROCKETPORT is not set

# CONFIG_CYCLADES is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_GT is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

# CONFIG_ISI is not set

# CONFIG_N_HDLC is not set

# CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_SINK is not set

```

----------

## sabayonino

uhm. ci sono delle piccole differenze tra i miei moduli ed i tuoi. 

Tu hai abilitato questo (io no)

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y 

 

se il problema si è presentato solo a livello kernel , potresti provare a settare i miei sttessi valori (a me le tty funzioano) e ricompilare il kernel.

inoltre prova a controllare lo state delle tty : (problema con agetty ? )

Ad esempio nel mio caso al momento ho attive tty1-tty2 e tty7 (display-grafico)

```
$ ps aux | grep tty

root      1859  0.0  0.0  14752  1060 tty1     Ss+  12:03   0:00 /sbin/agetty --noclear tty1

root      1885  1.3  0.6 266024 52448 tty7     Ssl+ 12:03   0:26 /usr/bin/X -br -novtswitch -quiet :0 vt7 -nolisten tcp -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-OS3EZb

root     22151  0.3  0.0  71376  2096 tty2     Ss   12:35   0:00 /bin/login --     

root     22159  0.5  0.0  23208  3000 tty2     S+   12:35   0:00 -bash

sabayonino    22205  0.0  0.0  11212   992 pts/1    S+   12:35   0:00 grep --colour=auto tty

```

se non sbaglio /sbin/agetty è fornito dal pacchetto sys-apps/util-linux

----------

## Hal-10000

ecco la situazione delle mie  tty

```
~ $  ps aux | grep tty 

root      2023  1.3  1.7  82504 18256 tty7     Ssl+ 16:40   0:02 /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp -br -deferglyphs 16 vt07 -auth /var/run/slim.auth

root      2075  0.0  0.0   4468   848 tty1     Ss+  16:40   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

root      2076  0.0  0.0   4468   856 tty2     Ss+  16:40   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root      2077  0.0  0.0   4468   856 tty3     Ss+  16:40   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      2078  0.0  0.0   4468   856 tty4     Ss+  16:40   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      2079  0.0  0.0   4468   852 tty5     Ss+  16:40   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      2080  0.0  0.0   4468   860 tty6     Ss+  16:40   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

giulio    2400  0.0  0.0   4976   948 pts/0    S+   16:43   0:00 grep --colour=auto tty

```

 mi sembra che ci sia qualcosa di diverso dalla tua configurazione. Pero' funzionano e sono visibili (dopo che e' partito il WM). Dici che sia il caso di ricompilare il kernel?

----------

## sabayonino

 *Hal-10000 wrote:*   

> ecco la situazione delle mie  tty
> 
> ```
> ~ $  ps aux | grep tty 
> 
> ...

 

uhm ... sarebbe curioso vedere il risultato da una shell remota (evitando di riavviare il login-manager)

se hai la possibilità di accedere a questo computer da un altro... al momento non mi vengono idee e nin ho trovato informazioni che possano darmi uno spunto

----------

## Hal-10000

.chiedo scusa, cosa intendi per evitare di riavviare il login manager? devo togliere xdm all'avvio e collegarmi con ssh?

----------

## sabayonino

 *Hal-10000 wrote:*   

> .chiedo scusa, cosa intendi per evitare di riavviare il login manager? devo togliere xdm all'avvio e collegarmi con ssh?

 

no.semplicemente avvia (ovviamente con ssh attivato) ...e se si presenta subito il prblema senza toccar nulla , ti connetti da un altro pc e controlli lo stato delle tty e/o dei vari log

----------

## Hal-10000

Ho riavviato il portatile con ssh in automatico all'avvio. Nessun Post e schermata completamente nera. Ho premuto una volta invio per confermare lo username, poi ho digitato la password (sempre con schermata nera) Questo era il Login di Slim. A questo punto mi sono potuto collegare con ssh da un altro pc con Archlinux (prima di loggarmi in slim l'ssh non mi si connetteva). Il risultato è questo:

```
[superarch@superarch ~]$ ssh -p 22 giulio@192.168.0.5

Password: 

X11 forwarding request failed on channel 0

giulio@miogentoo ~ $ ps aux | grep tty 

root      2023  0.2  1.4  66436 14360 tty7     Ssl+ 21:10   0:00 /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp -br -deferglyphs 16 vt07 -auth /var/run/slim.auth

root      2075  0.0  0.0   4468   852 tty1     Ss+  21:10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

root      2076  0.0  0.0   4468   860 tty2     Ss+  21:10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root      2077  0.0  0.0   4468   856 tty3     Ss+  21:10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      2078  0.0  0.0   4468   856 tty4     Ss+  21:10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      2079  0.0  0.0   4468   864 tty5     Ss+  21:10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      2080  0.0  0.0   4468   856 tty6     Ss+  21:10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

giulio    2330  0.0  0.0   4976   944 pts/1    S+   21:12   0:00 grep --colour=auto tty

```

Ti posto subito dopo il log di Xorg.0

EDIT:

questo è il log di Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/KHgcU39D

qui c'è dmesg http://pastebin.com/4VmhqC3d[/code]

----------

## sabayonino

che dice 

```
# rc-status
```

e

```
# rc-update show
```

Controlla, Accendi il pc-gentoo e senza toccar nulla , accedi da arch com e root postando i log

```
# ssh root@192.168.0.5
```

(la porta 22 è di default)

----------

## Hal-10000

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> Accendi il pc-gentoo e senza toccar nulla

 

ma, come ho detto prima, se accendo il pc gentoo senza toccare nulla, non mi fa collegare dall'altro pc, se prima non mi loggo in slim sul pc gentoo. Se prima non mi loggo in slim, la connessione ssh non si crea. A meno che non inserisco l'autologin di slim. Come procedo?

EDIT:

ho abilitato l'autologin di slim. Così ho riavviato il pc gentoo e, senza fare nulla, mi ci sono collegato dall'altro pc in ssh da root.

e quindi questo è quanto hai chiesto 

```
Password: 

X11 forwarding request failed on channel 0

miogentoo ~ # rc-status

Runlevel: default

 NetworkManager                                                                              [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                    [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                   [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                        [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                                                  [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                         [  started  ]

 local                                                                                       [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 dbus                                                                                        [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                                                   [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

miogentoo ~ # rc-update show

       NetworkManager |      default                 

            alsasound | boot                         

             bootmisc | boot                         

           consolekit |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

               hdparm | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                       sysinit

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

             loopback | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                 

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

         tmpfiles.dev |                       sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

                  xdm |      default                 

```

----------

## sabayonino

 :Shocked:   ssh non parte se non fai il login da slim ???

 :Shocked:   non vedo d-bus nei servizi 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/D-Bus

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-Bus

http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/dbus/

 :Rolling Eyes:   credo sia fortemente consigliato ...

Wiki dichiara che è di default nella scelta profilo desktop (e sottoprofili) quindi basa solo abilitarlo

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/D-Bus

```
# rc-update add dbus default && /etc/init.d/dbus start --nodeps
```

PS : se non è isntallato , abilitalo nelle USE ed installalo/abilitalo

----------

## Hal-10000

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>   ssh non parte se non fai il login da slim ???

 

Non e' che ssh non parte. Il servizio ssh parte lo stesso, ma se prima non eseguo il login di slim sul pc gentoo, non riesco a stabilire la connessione ssh dall'altro pc.

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>    non vedo d-bus nei servizi 

 

dbus e' gia' installato quindi l'ho solo messo a default.

```
 rc-update add dbus default && /etc/init.d/dbus start --nodeps

 * rc-update: dbus already installed in runlevel `default'; skipping

 * WARNING: dbus has already been started

```

adess provvedo solo a riavviare e vediamo  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## sabayonino

ah .. si . era infondo segnato come "started"

ma la cosa strana è che non lo vedo nell'elenco dei servizi   :Question: 

[edit]

```
Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 dbus                                                                                        [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                                                   [  started  ] 
```

parte in automatico ma forse troppo tardi per effettuare una connessione ssh prima di xdm

perchè controllando quello mio , dbus parte prima di xdm-setup

----------

## Hal-10000

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> ah .. si . era infondo segnato come "started"
> 
> ma la cosa strana è che non lo vedo nell'elenco dei servizi  

 

no scusami e' colpa mia. Dice started solo perche' lo avevo appena avviato io prima di dare il comando che hai postato tu. Comunque adesso e' a default, mentre prima no. 

```
# rc-update show

       NetworkManager |      default                 

            alsasound | boot                         

             bootmisc | boot                         

           consolekit |      default                 

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

               hdparm | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                       sysinit

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

             loopback | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                 

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

         tmpfiles.dev |                       sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

                  xdm |      default                 

```

Il fatto e' che adesso, anche se dbus e' a default, dopo il riavvio, ho comunque lo stesso problema: cioe' schermo nero...  :Confused: 

----------

## sabayonino

 *Hal-10000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il fatto e' che adesso, anche se dbus e' a default, dopo il riavvio, ho comunque lo stesso problema: cioe' schermo nero... 

 

si ma almeno ssh spero sia partito prima di xdm   :Mr. Green: 

quindi vediamo 'sti log del "senza toccare nulla"   :Twisted Evil: 

[edit] miii... se mi ricordassi come avevo risolto ...

SANTI backup !!!!   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Hal-10000

solo un minuto..  :Smile: 

EDIT: ho riavviato e mi sono collegato in ssh "senza toccare nulla" ...  :Very Happy:   e questi sono i log: 

```
# rc-status

Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 NetworkManager                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 xdm-setup                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

e 

```
# rc-update show

       NetworkManager |      default                 

            alsasound | boot                         

             bootmisc | boot                         

           consolekit |      default                 

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

               hdparm | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                       sysinit

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

             loopback | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                 

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

         tmpfiles.dev |                       sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

                  xdm |      default                 

miogentoo ~ # 

```

----------

## sabayonino

 :Wink:   i log di

messages

xorg

dmesg

 :Rolling Eyes: 

trottorellando un pò di qua e un pò di là e discussioni simili

vecchiotta e condizioni leggermente diverse : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5723408.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  what fixed it for me was re-emerging xf86-input-keyboard, xkeyboard-config, and xkbcomp

 

hai già provato a disabilitare xdm e vedere se ti logghi direttamente da console ?

vediamo se è un problema di xdm ...

(puoi sempre riabilitarlo da ssh nel caso resti tutto buio)

o partire al boot con il parametro "nox" e vedere con quale stato se ne escono  'ste benedette tty

quando successe a me questa cosa me ne accorsi molto tempo dopo (macchina controllata da ssh , la riavviai con VGA solo perchè mi scordai di aggiornare il grub e non trovava il kernel vecchio) per cui potrebbe essere stato anche un pacchetto a sconquassarmi le tty...

non mi vengono in mente altre cose

kernel

util-linux

xorg et keyboard

PS : cosa succede al monitor del pc-gentoo se da remoto via arch cambi VT

```
(root@192.168.0.5) # chvt 1
```

(o chvt 2 , 3 ,4 ,5 ,6 ,7)

----------

## Hal-10000

Oh scusami, ho sbagliato a postare i log!

-1) Comunque, ho reinstallato uno alla volta xf86-input-keyboard, xkeyboard-config e xkbcomp, riavviando ogni volta per vedere se avessi risolto, ma niente.

-2) Ho disabilitato xdm e così facendo lo schermo è totalmente nero senza neppure il puntatore del mouse al centro. Dando startx da ssh, X non parte 

```
giulio@miogentoo ~ $ startx

xauth:  file /home/giulio/.serverauth.2223 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.15.0

Release Date: 2013-12-27

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 i686 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux miogentoo 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 #3 SMP Sun Jun 22 00:31:29 CEST 2014 i686

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.12.21-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda4

Build Date: 23 June 2014  04:50:13PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jun 25 09:05:21 2014

(==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

Initializing built-in extension XTEST

Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

Initializing built-in extension SYNC

Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

Initializing built-in extension RENDER

Initializing built-in extension RANDR

Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

Initializing built-in extension RECORD

Initializing built-in extension DPMS

Initializing built-in extension Present

Initializing built-in extension DRI3

Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

Initializing built-in extension XVideo

Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

Initializing built-in extension DRI2

Loading extension GLX

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS='unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-tVZMN1d4f8,guid=492bfaaf1b9bc874ddce171d53aa74b1';

export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS;

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_PID=2261;

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_WINDOWID=4194305;

xinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down (EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

```

In queste condizioni (xdm disabilitato) questo è il log di Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/uWUTUCt3

qui c'è dmesg http://pastebin.com/WqnYFQL0

Ti faccio sapere più tardi cosa succede con il parametro nox e con il cambiamento di vt.

Ovviamente dimmi se servono altri log/output (NB: ringrazio per la pazienza e la disponibilità)

EDIT: ma i log te li dovevo dare da root? scusami  :Embarassed: 

EDIT 2: cambiando vt da ssh, sul monitor di gentoo non succede nulla.

----------

## sabayonino

 :Confused:   mi si sono azzerate le idee.

da parte mia da remoto se cambio le tty dal portatile , nel monitor del fisso vedo il cambio dei terminali.

per supposizione posso provare a dirti di utilizzare una versione diversa di

sys-apps/util-linux

che contiene anche la gestione di "agetty" per i terminali.

 :Confused: 

ma se per il 90% del problema è dovuto a quel famigerato cambio di kernel (e solo a quello) potrei suggerirti di utilizzare una configurazione di un kernel (quella di arch ??) funzionante anche se cicciotta non importa , aggiustare l stretto necessario per i vari drivers/periferiche e vedere se il problema si presenta.

la comodità  è che puoi farlo dal portatile da remoto   :Shocked: 

----------

## Hal-10000

Non so se conviene usare il .config di archlinux (che ho su  un'altra partizione dello stesso portatile) per configurare e compilare di nuovo il kernel. Considera che, per esempio, arch ha systemd.  Quali siano le conseguenze non saprei proprio, sempre che ce ne siano.

Forse potrei pensare di riconfigurare il kernel ex novo, ma dovrei capire come evitare di ritornare alla configurazione precedente (forse rinominando .config?)

Mah, ci devo riflettere, intanto grazie davvero per tutto il tempo che mi hai dedicato. Ti faccio sapere   :Wink: 

----------

